# Dynabrute



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone have one of these??? Im looking for a scan( would be best as I could print an cut it out an copy it to a peice of brass)/ pics of the chassis as I would like to build a homemade one for these 2 bodies I have, You also see a riggins body, original chassis(left side missing some parts) an a custom home built(right side) I made


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have one... very cool car. this site might be more helpful though

http://www.slotcar.info/documents/hersteller/dynabrute/dynabrute.html


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I think I have a couple of those chassis . I will lokk through my boxes and see if I can find them if yiou are interested.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I am interested if you have a couple


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a DynaBrute that's in need of reassembly and at some point I'll get it put back together as close to original form as I can get it. The DynaBrute was somewhat intriguing but suffered from a few noteworthy flaws. The most disappointing was the level of finish on the production version being less than what was shown in the prototype. The production version had solid plastic front wheels with the raised outer edge serving as the tire. I'm sure it was a nice low friction arrangement that worked well on routed tracks but on home setups the plastic-on-plastic sound was obnoxious. Second, the sponge foam tires came in semi trued form and really needed to be glued to the wheels and trued for decent performance. Third, the overall width of the car was too wide for easy side by side passing of two DynaBrutes on Aurora track. Fourth, the gear ratio was not changeable because the crown gear was part of the wheel and the motor could not be moved. Fifth, the pickups wore out very quickly and DynaBrute parts could be hard to find. The anglewinder setup was interesting and I seem to recall it tested very well in cornering in the Car Model review. The gear mesh was very good. The bodies were not bad but the Riggen ones were a little crisper. I have the orange VW Bug body. 

Definitely an interesting concept that may have made a bigger difference if it had a larger company behind it. The Riggen and the DynaBrute were probably the closest HO ever came to delivering a serious race chassis for the consumer market in their era. Tyco toyed with the idea of a brass chassis race platform that would have competed and potentially dominated that genre, but then some knuckleheads decided they wanted to sling some potholder magnets on the bottom of HO slot cars and the quest for gravity exploitation was overshadowed by magnetic lines of flux seeking out compliant rails.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I found one dyna brute it missing the pick up shoes and rear tires. Otherwise looks to be complete and running condition.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

ill pm you


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I've got a twin-motored four-wheel drive Dyna-Brute that I got in a huge stash of stuff I bought about ten years ago. It is the one of the coolest cars I carry with me to races, along with lexan-bodied AJ's silcone-toting Vibrators.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet! Id love to score a nice 'brute someday. I have a couple of the repro Riggen cars and theyre a blast.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Rawafx said:


> I've got a twin-motored four-wheel drive Dyna-Brute that I got in a huge stash of stuff I bought about ten years ago. It is the one of the coolest cars I carry with me to races, along with lexan-bodied AJ's silcone-toting Vibrators.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> "Rawafx"
> W-S, NC


How about some pics??????


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I've tried to post pictures but they are always too big. Maybe soemone will enlighten me on the process.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

upload to photobucket.com( its free) you can choose the size you want to upload, after uploading copy the url that starts with


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Be sure to select what size you want. It will be on the right side just a bit under the "choose pix from" list.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Be sure to select what size you want. It will be on the right side just a bit under the "choose pix from" list.


640X480 is a good size


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I usally use 1024 x 768 since most is not everyone has a 17 inch or bigger monitor


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*This is my Dyna-Brute 240Z from the '70's*

I have had this since back in the day.I bought/traded this car from a friend in the early ' 70's. Car is complete but I have never tried to "fire it up" so far. Parts seem impossible to get & the unique gear train is not friendly to any modification.Mabuchi motor is fairly common but the rest need fabrication at this point.



Neal:dude:


----------

